# Did you choose your cats based on color?



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Just wondering how you chose your cats (if you did choose)? Did color play a factor? And what is your favorite color / look for cats? 

Just thought it would be an interesting discussion after some discussion on how black / black and white are the hardest to find homes for, how many associate orange cats with good personalities etc. I know similar discussions have happened before, but I'm wondering how many people have cats that are their preferred colors and for how many of us color played a factor in choosing our pets.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

I chose mind cause he was somewhat the loner of the pack, but he was certainly a very pretty kitten


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Our family wanted one kitten. I had a preference for a calico, but more importantly wanted a kitten who was raised by a mother w/ siblings in a rescue which I thought had the best chance of being well behaved. I also liked cats w/ markings...not all one color and I have to admit, not black...mostly because they don't photograph as well. So, we found a great litter online at a rescue and were able to see pictures of a tabby/white girl kitten. She had a brother with similar markings and 4 black siblings. At the last minute we decided to get a 2nd kitten...the other tabby was not available and so we got a black kitten sister because I definitely wanted to get a kitten from the same litter. I'm so glad we did. The black kitten is my little lap kitty  We have plenty of nice photos of her because I try harder to get a good picture. Also, our kittens don't mind wearing clothes and the black kitten actually looks better in most things than the tabby sister. Maybe someday I'll have my calico, but these are 2 well-behaved sisters which I felt was important since I was not as experienced with cats and especially kittens.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm not sure what this says about me, but I picked my first cat because he was just this ugly, haggard looking kitten, and I picked my second cat because he had the goofiest face. I don't think I've ever looked specifically by color, I just go by gut feeling, lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Lol...choose! All four of mine were rescues and came the way they came 

That being said, I was rescuing at the time and had fallen in love with a gorgeous flame point semi-feral who was about a year old. I ended up getting him neutered and adopted out.

After him the next hardest to let go of was a sweet little dilute orange and white kitten. I just loved him. He went to an amazing couple who adopted three siblings together. They named him Simba, which had been his foster name with me, without even knowing I'd called him that! He was the first kitten to tame out of that litter and it was just sudden, like someone flicked a switch. One day he gave me a good chomp on my hand, the next he was all cuddles and purrs.

Other than thise two boys...I can't really say. I'm always attracted to the personalities first, and the color second...when I have a choice. I'm a sucker for a kitty in a bad spot.


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

My husband was adamant about getting a black cat when we were looking for a kitten a few years ago! We waited for 5 months before we finally found a black kitten available, when we got there his sister peeked up from the laundry basket - at a glance she resembled a tiny little monkey (with the white faces) and I instantly fell in love with what people referred to as "the ugly cat"! I don't know if she is what people call calico?

Pictures in my gallery.

The two of them are lovebugs but different personalities altogether!

When I saw white little Coca with her reddish ears and tail - I just knew she would be a fun little menace!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I wouldn't want to pick a cat based on color because I know that has no bearing on anything and personality is what you're ultimately left with for the next ~15 years. Plus, once you fall in love with your cat, it'll be beautiful no matter what it looks like.

Both Blacky and Jasper, and Lucky (previous cat) were found outside... so I didn't pick anything about them. Lucky was a black very young kitten. Blacky and Jasper were semi-feral. Blaze was a feral kitten I picked when I was a kid because I wanted an orange cat, he was for the most part a lovely boy we had for near 18 years... but he sprayed and randomly attacked. Maybe that's my lesson for picking based on color, but I'm pretty sure not many would have kept him, so it's lucky I chose him.

My favorite color is chocolate, that or a silver classic tabby.  If I ever found a cat with personality and looks to match maybe one day I'll have one, but I'm happy admiring them from afar, too.


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

Love both the ginger (orange) and calicos - and when I needed a playmate, the rescue organization had one each kitten, the right age! In the end, personality is what was important, but I was so happy that an orange had the needed traits. Although I love my Ragdoll, she is stunning, svelte and dare I say sexy (the way she moves)? A total huntress which I'm sure could catch a moth in flight - such talent, but alas (and a good thing), she must be an indoor cat.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

bibiak- your calico (or whatever the color) is probably the cat I would be drawn to and I would not consider him/her ugly at all! 

carmel-you are so right that once I fell for my kittens, it really didn't matter. Now I am almost embarrassed to admit that I was so shallow about it. It is a lesson learned by me  There is another black kitten a few weeks younger than ours that was put up for adoption shortly after and she has not been placed yet. She reminds me of my black kitten and it makes me sad that she has been there so long during her kittenhood without a home.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Ohh...I loved tuxedo (black/white), all black is fine with me too, ginger or all white kitty. ET wasn't my favourite amongst a couple of strays I fed back then, but one that choses me and one that is pitiful, cos he is scaredy. I had wanted an older cat from a shelter, but caregiver thought it would be nice to pick from the group of strays I had been feeding, of course I would be more than happy to do that cos at least I know them and I thought caregiver wouldn't like it,if I were to pick from the group of strays she cared so much for.

Anyway, ET happened to be hospitalised at the same time I wanted to get my 1st cat. So, I thought, just as well, have him thoroughly checked by the vet since he was already in the hospital. When blood test came back positive for FIV, I was devasted, and being a new owner with zero knowledge and experience on how to care for kitty, what more one with FIV, and considering the financial strain of caring for a sick kitty, I was undecided, but at the same time I felt so sorry for ET and really didn't wanna put in back in the streets exposing him to all other diseases. Caregivers knowing ET is FIV+ is also worried about spreading it to the others, so I read up aggressively, and to put the caregivers' mind at ease, persuaded hubby to let me take ET. That was how I ended with my 1st kitty that isn't the color of my choice.

No, color didn't matter now, he may be scaredy, but I'm glad I gave a needy kitty a 2nd chance. He is such a sweet boy now, though not a lap kitty, but I like that he is independent and not overly clingy.


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Lotu said:


> bibiak- your calico (or whatever the color) is probably the cat I would be drawn to and I would not consider him/her ugly at all!


Thank you! In my opinion she is stunning!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I picked based on the old technique of letting them pick me. This was certainly the case with Penny. She was one of those cats we see in the shelter every once in a while who are very scared/shy, but with a certain person they warm up. She did that with me. When I finally found Nala, she was determined to be my cat- I couldn't get her off my lap and stand up fast enough before she was back on it. But in the back of my head, yeah, I had the idea that their colorings (black w/white and white w/ black) would be complementary.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

librarychick said:


> Lol...choose! All four of mine were rescues and came the way they came


Haha - same here. I got my two boys because my sister found three tiny kittens dumped on the side of the road (my best friend has kitten #3). I wasn't planning on getting cats but it's pretty hard to say no to tiny kittens in need! They are classic gray and spotted gray tabby.

When two cats were settled and very social / good with other cats, it seemed like a good idea to foster to help out more kitties in need... So, the next two were foster fails - they came as terrified bonded cats and after spending many months here and fitting in perfectly while no one showed any interest in adopting them I caved and kept them. These two are all white, but again, that wasn't a factor.

My favorite look for cats is the wild / Bengal / Savannah cat look - I would LOVE a giant wild looking cat with a striking spotted or marbled pattern. I'm lucky that the two tabby boys have kind of similar markings but it really doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

We have a tortie, a black cat and a calico. My daughter chose the black cat because he was about to be euthanized. That and she loved the black cat in the Ghibli movie Kiki's Delivery Service.

Our tortie was on a euth list too, but so was every other cat at the shelter. (Horrid turnover rate there.) I do not know why they chose her over the other cats.

My husband picked out the calico because she came to him. But I have always wanted one.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

For the most part I just get what I get. Of my current ones I got two from previous owners without seeing them before agreeing to take them. They just needed a place and I had a place. I did pick Cheddar Biscuit partly based on color, but he also happened to be sweet when I went to meet him at the shelter, and I wanted a boy because I'd never had a boy before. In the past I have found a couple, or in the far past gotten kittens from neighbors litters. In the future I will get whoever fits with my cats and dogs.

There are a couple of colors I like, greys and buffs, but mostly I like variety.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I wanted a Bengal, as I'd found that my allergies didn't seem as bad with them. I especially admired the snows but didn't think I'd ever find one locally. My daughter found a local breeder who had a litter of 4 snows and one brown. We made an appointment to see the babies and their parents. I fell in love with Yuki as soon as I held her. They were all adorable of course but there was something special about her. I still keep in touch with the breeder, in fact we've been invited to her Christmas party  
Having said all that, if allergies weren't an issue for me I would probably have gone to a shelter. I love all colours of kitties  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I must say when I started looking I had a secret hope I'd find a flame point or an all white cat. I also thought it would be cool to have a deaf cat, but as I figured they are rare, I'd never find one. I had a huge list of criteria I needed for the cat to fit in with us, colour wasn't even on that list. 

Here's that list, in order of importance:

1- the cat HAD to be good with dogs, to the point of playing with them. Mouse LOVES playing with kitties and I didn't want a cat that would hate that.

2- the cat would need to be food motivated so I could teach it tricks

3- I needed a friendly, playful tolerant cat. I didn't want one that was just an ornament lol

4- I have mild allergies and needed one I could bath

5- I wanted a male, but if a female fit, I would take her

6- I didn't want a kitten, but if I couldn't find an adult that would fit, I would take a kitten.

7- deaf or otherwise disabled would be cool, but I figured it was a pipe dream...

I got everything I wished for! And I got the colour I secretly hoped for! 

Munch was fate, pure and simple! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

@Yuki oOo I really want a snow Bengal as well. They are so pretty and it would compliment Hachi very well!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Yuki'sMum said:


> I wanted a Bengal, as I'd found that my allergies didn't seem as bad with them. I especially admired the snows but didn't think I'd ever find one locally. My daughter found a local breeder who had a litter of 4 snows and one brown. We made an appointment to see the babies and their parents. I fell in love with Yuki as soon as I held her. They were all adorable of course but there was something special about her. I still keep in touch with the breeder, in fact we've been invited to her Christmas party
> Having said all that, if allergies weren't an issue for me I would probably have gone to a shelter. I love all colours of kitties
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'd love to see more pictures of Yuki - the ones I've seen are amazing, I'm a tiny bit jealous! Of course I love all of mine and wouldn't change anything... but I really, really love bengals.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

yes and no lol

I will ALWAYS have at least one black cat in my home, so I will seek to adopt based on colour, for that one cat.
The rest? ... I accept whatever is on offer.


----------



## glammygirl (Nov 12, 2013)

I adopted my first cat from the SPCA and I chose her because she was the only kitten standing at the very top of this ledge, looking at me with her blue eyes, crying at me. I fell in love  She was a tabby. My kitten at the moment, I chose her because my husband instantly fell for her and she had the fluffiest coat I've ever seen on a kitten and I was obsessed with how lovey she is. She's white with grey/black points on her ears, tail, back paws and face.


----------



## Shybail (Nov 1, 2013)

I was looking specifically for a seal point himalayan male cat as I had wanted one for sooo long. Once I found a breeder that had one and went to go see him, I saw the other kittens as well. There was a little black female who had grey swirls all through her fur and she was just the cutest thing ever and I couldn't take my eyes off her. So I ended up taking them both home and it was the best decision I ever made in my life. Love my kitties!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Sometimes I try to go by a specific breed, but usually I just choose whoever wins my heart at the moment. If they are perfect and beautiful, I know they will get adopted more easily. I often look for the unlovely, the older, the imperfect; in other words the ones that others will overlook, but still have a sweet (or workable) personality. I can see the beauty in any cat.


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Agree with Marcia! One typically draws you in! That's the ones I pick - my husband always jokes that I am no longer allowed to pick an animal!
In his words : they are all weird personalities / look weird! He's not sure if I "turn" them weird or if they come that way! 

I guess I'm attracted to the oddballs and I am a sucker for the "underdog".


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Didn't choose by color. Both of them by impulse.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Ponyo farted on me the first time I carried her. But I fell in love with her big eyes right away. Struggled with fleas and worm after for months! Lol. 

Angelo was an older cat at the shelter when I saw him. The rest were kittens. This little kid was playing with him from outside his cage, banging the cage and he looked aggravated. They let him out and he ran fast, hid under the table and hissed. So I said, I would take him. Then the struggle for taming him for a year an a half began


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

NOLAKitties said:


> Ponyo farted on me the first time I carried her.


Lol sounds like she chose you and scent marked you for her own! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Samir: my first cat I chose because we thought his personality would be good for a companion for our old dog. 

Alanna: chosen because i wanted to rescue an adult cat that was female and had white. So she was adopted based mostly on color, then she was just so friendly that I had to take her home. 

Kricket: my last cat and first kitten, I wanted a long hair, orange tabby male that had his claws. So considering he was a kitten and couldn't rely on his personality, I adopted him strictly on kooks and what I wanted in a cat


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm currently adopting two black ones at present because the shelter I support is inundated with them and we fell in love which is the most important factor of all. In fact if we could have, we would have taken another black pair as well.

I already have two black and whites, a white and black, a ginger (orange tabby) and a duo colour (I think called a shadow cat in some parts). My little one who just died was a grey tabby. Over the years we've had other colours as well - tortoiseshell, calico, champagne tabby....... I can truthfully say that colour doesn't matter to me but I guess how other people see it influenced our choice.


----------



## pllamah (Jul 5, 2012)

I found my cat under a car hood as a baby, so I didn't pick his color. But orange cats are one of my favorites, so I lucked out


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Nope...I liked a lot of cats...all different colors...but when I saw gizmo (on petfinder) I went crazy!! Had to have her....but like so many others I likes she was spoken for  I kept harrassing the rescue about her and told them if the adoption fell through..please call me...the girl never showed up and gizmo was mine !!  . LOVE her to pieces. She is my right hand and she talks to me...never had a cat that liked to tal. She was said to be calico...I love calicos 

Marshall was said to be quiet, and easy going, likes other cats..he was only three months older than gizmo (a+), had fur like hers (a+) and goegeous green and yellow eyes (I died). Gizmo has some black in her...marshall is all black. He could be her brother. He is very quiet...although last night he was crazy running around, playing (for more than 2min)

They compliment each other very nicely


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Yuki'sMum said:


> Lol sounds like she chose you and scent marked you for her own!


Hahahaha... Never thought about it that way. But I like it. Very cute and sweet little kitten and very gassy. I used to say that her farts can clear up a room full of burly men.  They were bad. 

Come to think about it. Angelo was really calm when I held and pet him the first time too. He was also a wild and neurotic little boy and got nervous in the shelter.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Although I didn't get to choose the cats I have now, I think I would look for black cats if/when I ever adopt another one


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Honestly, all of my cats have picked me. The only cat we actually set out to adopt was Galileo. We got him from Toronto Animal Services, but we didn't have any particular colour, or fur length, or anything in mind when we went to pick out a cat. Galileo was our choice because of the way he looked at us, he has such soulful eyes, and it was as if he was pleading with his eyes to come home with us.

The other 4? They just sort of happened to need us at a time when we were able to accommodate more cats.  As you can probably tell from my signature, all of my cats look quite distinct from one another, so I can't say that I really have a "type" when it comes to cats. I do have to admit a certain fondness for torties, but I have a fondness for any cat I spend a couple of minutes with, so I don't think it influences my choice when it comes time to adopt.


----------

